# Uyghur: learning tips



## mukaran

Uyghur Turkish is slightly different from Anatolian Turkish,
and it would be a lot easier to learn Uyghur for a Turk.
How to say "same" in Uyghur?
"Uzak-Iraq" Turkish for "yiraq" Uyghur (far)
"yakin" Turkish "yekin" for Uyghur (close)
I couldn't find "same"
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

mukaran said:


> how to say "same" in Uyghur


How about *perkhsiz*?


----------



## mukaran

Chazzwozzer said:


> How about *perkhsiz*?


Yeah "farksiz" but it's slightly different again. Is "ayni" used the same way?


----------



## MarcB

Hi Mukaran,
Have you seen these pages.
http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uygur_Türkçesi
 
http://www.rfa.org/english/ http://www.rfa.org/uyghur/  radio.

http://www.uighurlanguage.com/


----------



## kealist

mukaran said:


> How to say "same" in Uyghur?



This is probably old, so sorry for the irrelevance, but the Uyghur word for "same" usually would be "ohxax" / "oxshash" (depending on what Latin script you use).


----------

